# What would you suggest?



## lcwallis (Sep 24, 2012)

So I have a gelding that was professionally trained and he did well but that was about 7 years ago! I've never driven but am drumming up the courage to try. I've said over the years that I wanted to learn but would chicken out but I'm pretty serious about it now. My gelding is about 35 to 36" and I have no idea what size cart to get.

For learning purposes I know I don't need anything fancy and I don't want to spend alot in case I decide it's not for me. I have a show harness that fits him but what would you suggest for practicing? I've heard of nylon harnesses but don't have a clue if that's a good thing to use for driving around the house....

thanks

Lynda


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 24, 2012)

IMHO-as a new driver myself, I would get the best you can buy and don't scrimp on the comfort for your horse. I was told this and have been able to find pretty good stuff reasonably by buying used.

Get out there... you are going to love it. it's a total blast. I'm sure others will tell you - get with a trainer if you need to... but get out there!!!


----------



## susanne (Sep 24, 2012)

Quality carts (and harness) seem to hold their value, so I wouldn't worry too much about resale if you decide driving is not for you.

The most economical choice would be a good quality easy entry -- a used original Frontier (not to be confused with those new, cheap ones now usurping their good name), CTM, G&S Trail Cart, or Alpine. DO NOT even consider the cheap, easily bent Chinese carts sold on ebay.

If you don't mind spending a bit more, the Minicrown or Aerocrown comes highly recommended and, as noted, will get almost full price upon resale. The Pacific Smart Cart would be fantastic for your sized horse, and is arguably the best cart (at least for larger minis) on the market. Spendy, but again, you'd get nearly full price on resale.

As for harness, I wouldn't use the show harness unless you are planning on only driving in an arena. For any other driving, they would be uncomfortable. One well-made, comfortable, but rather homely harness is that made by Amber Hills (formerly Ron's Harness).

If you consider Craigslist or ebay, I would get the opinion of someone very knowledgeable. Too many carts and harnesses being sold on these sites are cheap, unsafe, uncomfortable, and/or impossible to fit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a mini Jerald Runabout and it fits my new 36" shetland fine.

If you start to get serious about trail driving or athletic competition, you could get a different kind of harness. But just for tooling around for pleasure I don't see why the show harness would not work, if you can get breeching for it.

So glad you are going to be able to use your boy and his training!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 25, 2012)

I would not recommend a nylon harness--those rarely fit well, and nylon becomes stiff with age....and not a lot of age at that


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd highly recommend going ahead and getting a good 'pleasure driving' harness; meaning complete w/ breeching. It depends on the brand, but 'show harness' is often VERY lightweight, w/ narrow breast collar; The idea is that the harness should be 'minimal' to not 'hide' the horse and its action(??)...meaning that it could be not very comfy for the horse in any driving situation other than the flat, firm, level show ring. It can be hard to find a breeching to complement a show harness not made to accomodate breeching,too.I must add a caveat, though...if 'professionally trained' means that the horse was only driven in the show ring, start slowly and carefully, as 'only' show ring 'training' may not have prepared the horse for the use of breeching, nor for the 'wider world' outside the show ring.I'd suggest asking the previous owner about the horse's prior driving experiences/history, as a start.

For ease of care of the harness, a QUALITY beta-biothane is probably best, but some of the strapping on those can be stiff, making adjustments 'challenging'!...however, if you plan to drive extensively and live where your horse is likely to sweat heavily, beta-bi *could* make sense. It is hard to go wrong with a QUALITY leather harness, though; I understand that Ozark Mt. is one vendor who offers some quite decent basic leather pleasure harness at reasonable prices. If unsure about quality, this is a good place to ask the opinions of longtime, experienced drivers...to identify 'better' harness, look for features such as: flexible metal 'stays' in the blinker supports, buckle-in traces, a substantial, well-padded harness saddle w/ a flexible steel 'tree', for example.

I absolutely 'second' the advice to 'get out there and get driving'; you will enjoy it!!

Best wishes,

Margo


----------



## lcwallis (Sep 25, 2012)

Minimor said:


> I would not recommend a nylon harness--those rarely fit well, and nylon becomes stiff with age....and not a lot of age at that


Oh thank you Minimor... I was really curious about the nyolon harness... I will pass


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 25, 2012)

I would definitely recommend having a knowledgeable friend that can hook up your horse and cart the first few times. If you don't know what you are doing could could miss an important part of the harness.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 30, 2012)

You've had a lot of sound advice, I'll not address that.

BUT you state he was previously trained to drive. Maybe you should find the person who trained him and ask that person questions and for help. What training methods they used, what kind of driving he was trained for, what type of harness and cart he was used to using (you DON"T want to just put breeching on himif he's never had it on before!).

Who knows? You might get GREAT help with finding used harness and/or cart that is inexpensive that is great at fitting him! You might also be able to get lessons with him - something that makes life much more safe and fun right from the start.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 3, 2012)

I would like to welcome you to the world of driving. I think you will find it tons of fun and highly enjoyable BUT I do recommend that you get yourself a lesson or two with someone knowledgeable preferably before harnessing up for the first time. I have just been involved in a discussion about harnessing and it is absolutely frightening what some people have come up with when confronted with the many pieces of harness on their own. You have already had some good advice on carts - either a good quality reasonably inexpensive easy entry or an easily resaleable more expensive vehicle is a good choice as advised. Nylon harness is really not preferable as it can burn the horse and does not break easily which can be disastrous in case of an accident. I personally prefer leather harness as it is kindest on your horse and if properly cared for will last a long time but there are some good synthetics available now too. No matter what you do please don't assume because you have been told he drives that he actually does! No matter what I am told when I get a horse in for training I start at square one and work through all the steps and I can't tell you the number of times that I have found the horse does NOT have the skills I require them to have before I put them in a cart. For your own safety and your horses safety PLEASE get yourself some knowledgeable help before proceeding! Driving is so much more fun when you and your horse go about it safely and no one gets hurt.


----------

